# Καναρίνια > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Καναρίνια >  Ποδάγρα??? Από την θεωρία στην πράξη!

## mitsman

Εχθες μου έφεραν ενα καναρινακι το οποιο κελαηδουσε απιστευτα.......

Ο λογος που μου το εφεραν ηταν η αθλια κατασταση που βρισκοταν τα ποδαρακια του..... επειδη πολλες φορες η θεωρια απεχει απο την πραξη ζητησα να μου το εμπιστευτουν και να κανω εγω την θεραπεια με βαζελινη.....

κοιταξτε εδω νυχια και ποδια!!!!!!















Του εκοψα τα νυχακια του και απο εχθες που μου το εδωσαν 2 φορες την ημερα του βάζω βαζελινη, κανω απαλο μασαζ να την αποροφησει ολη... ξαναβαζω βαζελινη οσες φορες χρειαστει μεχρι να μαλακωσουν και μετα τριβω τα πατουσακια του με υπομονη.... τεραστια κομματια απο αυτα που βλεπετε φεύγουν!!!


για να δουμε!

----------


## geam

τι λές ρε φίλε.............πωωωωωωωωωωωωω  ωωωωωωω.... 
καλό είναι να βάλεις τη βαζελίνη σε ζεστο νερό, και όταν γίνει αρκετα ρευστή να ρίξεις μέσα και να ανακατέψεις 4-5 σταγόνες betadine...

----------


## mitsman

Τι λεω Γιωργο????? αστα να πανε... και να ξέρεις οτι οι φωτογραφιες δεν δειχνουν την απολυτη πραγματικοτητα!!!!

Για να δουμε τι θα καταφερω.... ηδη εχει φοβερη βελτιωση αλλα αυτο που με φοβιζει ειναι οταν φευγουν ασπρα κομματια καμμια φορα μενει το δερμα σαν να εφυγε και πετσα... και φοβαμαι την μολυνση!!!!!

Βαζω και λιγο μπενταντιν καθε φορα!!!!

----------


## geam

άστα... στην επιθολ έχω βάλει και λιγο μπεταντιν γι αυτό το λόγο...

----------


## mariakappa

ενας γιατρος μου ειπε καποτε οτι η βαζελινη ειναι μεγα λαθος.πρωτον ειναι τοξικη για το πουλι γιατι εχει πετρελαιο και αυτο στην προσπαθεια του να καθαριστει το τρωει.και δευτερον εγκλωβιζει μεσα τα ακαρεα και δεν τα αφηνει να βγουν.τι λετε για αυτη την αποψη?

----------


## mitsman

Ενδιαφερουσα!!!!!!! Αλλα αν δεν κανω λάθος εχω παρει το οκ απο πτηνιατρο για την βαζελινη... θελω να το ψαξω να το επιβεβαιωσω ομως για να μην λεω χαζομαρες!

----------


## vicky_ath

Το καημένο..... περαστικά να είναι!

----------


## mitsman

το καημενο το παρακολουθω ολη μερα!!!! δεν μπορει με τιποτα να πατησει.... πεφτει κατω συνεχεια!!

----------


## mariakappa

δεν θα το πιστεψεις αλλα εχω δει και ακομη χειροτερα ποδια.εφοσον το ανελαβες εσυ ολα καλα θα πανε. :wink:

----------


## Θοδωρής

Εχω ακουσει πως αυτος ειναι ο σκοπος της βαζελίνης να κρατήσει μεσα τα ακαρεα και να παιθανουν απο ασφυξία

----------


## makis97

Αυτήν έβαλα εγώ για να φύγουν και να μαλακώσουν τα λέπια!!

----------


## mitsman

Τωρα το αποφευμα που ξανα εβαλα ειχαν μαλακωσει αρκετα και εφευγαν..... εκανα μια γκαφα.... το εκανα μια φορα με την αντιθετη φορα απο αυτα τα ασπρα και φανηκε σαν να εφυγε και δερμα απο κατω... οποτε



μονο με την φορα που πανε αυτα...... δεν το ζοριζουμε..... μαλακα και υπομονετικα!

----------


## panos70

Πο πο βρε Δημητρη εχω δει αθλιες καταστασεις ποδαγρας αλλα αυτη τοσο χαλια πρωτη φορα βλεπω,εγω φιλε βαζω σε μικροτερες φυσικα καταστασεις απο το πουλακι που σου δωσανε,  podagrine της TAFARM  με πολυ καλα αποτελεσματα,οπως λενε και τα παιδια ποιο πανω βαζε και λιγο betadine μερα παρα μερα γιατι κι αυτο θελει με μετρο......αν και δεν πιστευω οτι τα ποδαρακια του θα στρωσουν τελειος αλλα μια καλη βελτιωση θα τα κανεις,ευχομαι περαστικα  και καλο κουραγιο

----------


## ninos

περαστικά Δημήτρη στο πουλάκι !

----------


## jk21

> ενας γιατρος μου ειπε καποτε οτι η βαζελινη ειναι μεγα λαθος.πρωτον ειναι τοξικη για το πουλι γιατι εχει πετρελαιο και αυτο στην προσπαθεια του να καθαριστει το τρωει.και δευτερον εγκλωβιζει μεσα τα ακαρεα και δεν τα αφηνει να βγουν.τι λετε για αυτη την αποψη?


τοτε αν χορηγει epithol ειναι ειτε ασχετος ειτε χρηματισμενος !να τον ρωτησεις αν ξερει ποια ειναι η ουσια η οποια αποτελει την βαση της epithol  και απο που το << σκανε >> τα ακαρεα οταν την βαζουμε ;


ΜΑΚΗ αυτη η cutesan της padovan μηπως μπορεις να διαβασεις εστω σε ξενη γλωσσα ποια ειναι τα συστατικα της ;

----------


## mitsman

Καλημερα!!!! 3η μερα σημερα που βαζω και τα αποτελεσματα ειναι θεαματικα θα μπορουσα να πω...... εχουμε βεβαια πολυ δρομο μπροστα μας!!!!!!!

----------


## mariakappa

μου ειχε πει να βαζω pomada.

μακη επειδη βλεπω οτι ειναι ιταλικα.γραψτα και θα τα μεταφρασω.

----------


## zweet

εγω παντως ενα πουλακι που εχε τετοιο προβλημα του εβαζα λαδι καλεντουλας (αντιβακτιριδιακο και θεραπευτικο) και ειδα συντομα βελτιωση.

----------


## niki14

Ποπο. Ενα παρόμοιο πρόβλημα εχω κι εγώ. Το καναρινι μου δεν παταει καλα το ποδι του και συνεχεια το τρωει και κάθεται συνέχεια στο κατω μέρος του κλουβιου. Τι μπορω να κανω;

----------


## mitsman

Νικη αν θες να μας βαλεις μια φωτογραφια σε ενα νεο θεμα που θα κανεις στην καταλληλη ενοτητα να δουμε τι εχει (αν φαινεται απο την φωτο) για να σου πουμε τι κανεις στην περιπτωση σου!@

----------


## mitsman



----------


## makis97

Δυστυχώς δεν έχω την κρέμα. μου είχε τελειώσει είχα κρατήσει την συσκευασία για να πάρω άλλη .θα πάρω  για να έχω και θα σας πω
περαστικά στο πουλάκι!!!

----------


## cypand

τόση διαφορά σε μια μέρα??? μπράβο ρε Δημήτρη!!!!

----------


## mitsman

Ειναι δυο μερες..... το εχω κανει 4 εφαρμογες... πρωι απογευμα, πρωι απογευμα!

----------


## teo24

Mπραβο ρε δημητρη.ακριβως το ιδιο αντιμετωπισα με το πουλακι ενος συναδελφου στην δουλεια.το ειδα μια μερα στο μαγαζι του και ηταν στα ιδια χαλια,μολις του ειπα 2 -3 πραματακια μου λεει ''α εσυ ξερεις πολλα ρε,παρτον και φτιαχτων''λες και ηταν αμαξι.τον πηρα τον αρχισα στην βαζελινη,μπανια,του εκοψα και τις κοκκινες ''βιταμινες'' και μετα απο λιγο καιρο του πηγα ενα κατακιτρινο ξανα και πεντακαθρο σε ολους τους τομεις καναρινακι.καλα αποτελεσματα με τον φιλαρακο σου.

----------


## panos70

Δημητρη μπραβο σου σε δυο μερες εχει τρομερα αποτελεσματα προς το  καλυτερο και παλη μπραβο

----------


## nautikos52

Για καλύτερα αποτελέσματα βάλε τη βαζελίνη λίγο πριν κοιμηθεί και βάλε λίγο και στην πατήθρα. Έτσι θα μείνει όλο το βράδυ στο πόδι και θα δράσει καλύτερα αφού δεν θα σκορπισθεί από τα πετάγματα στις πατήθρες.

----------


## mitsman

Σας ευχαριστω παρα πολυ ολους!!!


Νικο κανω δυο επαναληψεις την ημερα.... αυτο που λες ειναι λαθος με την πατηθρα *θεωρω*, γιατι το πουλακι δεν θα μπορει να σταθει.... παιρνω το πουλακι στο χερι μου βαζω αρκετη ποσοτητα βαζελινης στην πατουσιτσα του και μετα για παραπανω απο ενα λεπτο το τριβω μεχρι να μην μεινει καθολου βαζελινη!!!!!! Οι ποροι εχουν κλεισει, τα νεκρα κυταρα εχουν φυγει και το πουλακι μπορει να πατησει με ανεση πανω στο κλαδι του!!!

Θα σας βγαλω φωτο το απογευμα παλι να δειτε διαφορα!!!!

----------


## nasososan

Βαζελίνη συνέχισε να βάζεις, πάρε όμως και μία κρέμα που να έχει βιταμίνη Α, θα βοηθήσει στην γρήγορη επούλωση, μιας και έχει κερατινοποιητική δράση, βάζε μία βαζελίνη και το βράδυ κρέμα. Ποδάγρα; Ακάρεα; Και τα δύο το πιο πιθανό.... Τώρα μπεταντίν μην ξαναβάλεις, εκτός κι αν δεις ανοιχτή πληγή. Δεν το χρησιμοποιούμε σε αρραγές δέρμα γιατί είναι ερεθιστικό,έως καυστικό, και κάνει ερύθημα.... Συνέχισε φίλε μου και θα τα καταφέρεις....Θέλει πολύ υπομονή, σε 14 μέρες θα δείς πλήρη βελτίωση.

Υ.Γ Τώρα για τη βαζελίνη, 
1) ναί, κλείνει τους αεραγωγούς απ'όπου αναπνέουν τα ακάρεα και τα σκοτώνει, πολύ σωστή η χρήση,
2) Μαλακώνει τα νεκρά κύτταρα και τα βοηθά να αποκολληθούν,

----------


## mitsman

Δεν ξερω πως και γιατι αλλα δεν ειχα δει το ποστ σου Νασο.... σε ευχαριστω παρα παρα πολυ για την ανταποκριση!!!!!

Σημερινη κατασταση ειναι αυτη






Ειναι πραγματικα αμαρτια οποιος εχει πουλακι να μην το περιποιηθει... ειναι πραγματικα ΤΙΠΟΤΑ!!

----------


## panos70

Μπραβο Δημητρη πολυ μεγαλη βελτιωση εχει το πουλακι το βοηθησες πολυ

----------


## teo24

Χιλια ΜΠΡΑΒΟ Δημητρη.

----------


## Kizariotis

την επιθολ μπορεισ να την αγορασεις απο φαρμακεια?

----------


## mitsman

Παρε βαζελινη.... κανει φοβερη δουλεια!!!! Την επιθολ την παιρνεις απο πετ σοπ

----------


## panos70

Εγω εχω βαζελινη αλλα εξακολουθω να βαζω σε αναλογες καταστασεις  teniazine (και παντα σε πουλια που ερχονται απο αλους σε εμενα και οχι δικα μου πουλια ....ποτε δεν εχει παρουσιασει σε εμενα δικο μου πουλι  ποδαγρα

----------


## jimgo

θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω μπορούμε να βάζουμε κάτι προληπτικά για την ποδάγρα ?

----------


## jk21

σαπουνονερο ανα τακτα διαστηματα και ξεπλυμα στα σκευη και στις πατηθρες ( και μια στις τοσες χλωριομενο νερο δεν βλαπτει )  ... απλη αλλα αποτελεσματικη ...προληψη!

αν το κανουμε αυτο ,στα ποδια (που ρωτας ) δεν θα βαλουμε ποτε τιποτα

----------


## jimgo

> σαπουνονερο ανα τακτα διαστηματα και ξεπλυμα στα σκευη και στις πατηθρες ( και μια στις τοσες χλωριομενο νερο δεν βλαπτει )  ... απλη αλλα αποτελεσματικη ...προληψη!
> 
> αν το κανουμε αυτο ,στα ποδια (που ρωτας ) δεν θα βαλουμε ποτε τιποτα


καλα μην γελασεις τωρα με αυτο που θα πω , εγω πατηθρες και οτι εχει να κανει με το κλουβι τα βαζω στο πληντυριο πιατων και μεχρι να βγουνε βαζω αλλα που εχω πλυνει με τον ιδιο τροπο .

----------


## lefteris13

εγω πλενω στα πουλια τα ποδια με χλιαρο νερο που κ που οταν βλεπω οτι εχουν υπολλειμματα απο κουτσουλιες κολλημενες κλπ :Humming Bird A: και τις πατηθρες επιτοπου στο κλουβι και τα πατηματα των σκευων με σφουγγαρι και νερο-ενιοτε οταν παραειναι λερωμενα καποια απ αυτα ολικο πλυσιμο με σαπουνι και νερο

----------


## jk21

αν εχεις γυναικα ,ποσα μου δινεις να μην της το πω .... ;

----------


## jimgo

> αν εχεις γυναικα ,ποσα μου δινεις να μην της το πω .... ;


αν εννοείς εμένα Δημήτρη , η γυναίκα μου έριξε την ιδέα για το πλυντήριο πιάτων  ::

----------


## lefteris13

> αν εννοείς εμένα Δημήτρη , η γυναίκα μου έριξε την ιδέα για το πλυντήριο πιάτων


ειναι καλη η δικια σου, εξαιρεση..οι υπολοιπες ριχνουν ιδεες για το πως να ξεφορτωθουν τα πουλια, ισως και τους συζηγους

----------


## jk21

> αν εννοείς εμένα Δημήτρη , η γυναίκα μου έριξε την ιδέα για το πλυντήριο πιάτων


τι κανουν μερικες γυναικες ,για να το φερουν σιγα σιγα  ,να ζητησουν καινουργιες ηλεκτρικες συσκευες για το σπιτι  ....

----------


## ninos

χαχαχαχα... κάποιος σκοπός θα υπάρχει, δεν μπορείιιιιιιιιι...... 

Υ.Σ Πλάκα κάνουμε  :Happy:

----------


## Ρία

κ εγώ στο πλυντηριο πιάτων τα βάζω γι αυτό δεν θέλω κ πολλά πολλά για τις γυναικες!!! άντεεεε αντροπαρεα!!!  ::

----------

